# India's first trial experience



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

I entered India in Tunnelers. On Saturday she was 3 seconds over course time because she ran past two tunnels and I had to call her back. She was listening very well, came immediately when called, and seemed to have fun. My friends told me that I've been running small dogs too long--I was crouching over and blocking my signals to India, so I needed to stand up. Oh yeah, blind crosses don't work with big dogs!









On Sunday, I remembered to stand up. We still had a couple of bobbles, but they were smaller than on Saturday. She was fast on Saturday, but on Sunday was even faster. Right before her run, a Golden was having LOTS of fun on course and that really revved India up. I have GOT to teach this girl to send to obstacles!

We ended up with our very first Q! I was quite pleased with her performance and I think that she shows lots of promise.

Sorry, no pics--no photographer--but my sister got a short video using my friend's camera and she is supposed to post it to youtube later this week. I'll post a link when I get it.

~Kristin


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congrats!


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

Thanks! I should add that Darby and Yoda both qualified in both of their Tunnelers runs also; Yoda earned his TN-E yesterday--gotta go update my signature!

~Kristin


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

kristin congrats to you and the crew!!!!


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Congratulations. Looking forward to seeing the video.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Quote: We ended up with our very first Q!


Good for you!









I still run hunched over on the course sometimes and can't even blame it on 'I used to run a little dog'.... It tends to be worse around tunnels because I feel I have to bend down to more clearly point to the big hole, and once I bend down I don't stand back up!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

CONGRATS........


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

Here's the link to India's first Q ever!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S4xC4MCTsEg

I'm also posting links to both of my terriers' runs; Yoda earned his Elite Tunnelers title. Darby was actually about 6/10ths of a second faster than Yoda--tunnels are her FAVORITE thing.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L6hpEl6kWcQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i4kQDQKgf64

~Kristin


----------



## mygsds (Jan 7, 2007)

good for you and India. Nice videos too) I love Tunnelers - so much fun for the dogs.

Pat


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

That is so much fun!!! What a team you guys are.


----------

